# A Lazy Day With The Chihuahua's



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, its been raining for days, its so wet and yuck outside. We all stayed in and watched some Tv, I did homework for my college classes, and just hung out at the house, relaxing. So I've got some pics to share  
I've got some new pics of Dale (I was outvoted on that name ) who was born in this house almost 12 weeks ago. Its a great expierance watching a puppy grow when you have both of his parents, and were there during his birth. Hes got one ear standing up, and the other one leaning down on one side, totally adorable. Hes a mommas boy and they are best of friends. 
This is him when he was first born. 
















This is him now
Thats his mom, Wheezy, on the left; and part of Toodlelou on the right. 

















(lol and thats my stepdad in the background, watching a movie & eating popcorn. I just noticed that was there. Along with our Jack Russel, Luke. )










Wheezy dead set on tryin to get that fish, naughty


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

What a cutie !
I love his face - and the one floppy ear makes him irresistible.
Great colors on him too. Just adorable.


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Toodelou

























Mom and baby snuggling. 

















Hello, I'm trying to sleep here, no more pics please


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh aren't they both so cute! Really nice color on coats!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh so cute! hes such a nice colour and the floppy ear is adorable x x x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

those pics are way too cute!!! how lucky of you to see them grow wow  colors came out totally different than from the start so amazing  but wow do they have long nails!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pics and furries.
Snuggling with mum is just precious. x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

How adorable!! 
btw, I love the name Toodlelou. I love love dog's with unique names


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Love the pics  I looove brindles!


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone  



LittleHead said:


> How adorable!!
> btw, I love the name Toodlelou. I love love dog's with unique names


She came with the name, and already knew it so I didn't want to change it. Since I was fine with that name, I probably would have changed it if it was something I didnt like. So I can't take credit for it


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Why are Chihuahuas so DARN CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh my your fur babies are just adorable.


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

I know what you mean about seeing a puppy grow.
My boyfriends dog had puppies.
well we were not going to keep any.
But we ended up keeping two.
I always say the mother is racist because she didn't want to feed
the black one or the chocolate one only the blonds
So we had to bottle feed them and keep them warm
After they got a little bigger she started taking care of them
But after all the work we went through we decided to keep them
And I just love them 
All the puppies went to great homes and they keep us updated
So I have been watching nine puppies growing from birth


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

They are just sooo gorgeous! loving the ear  so cute


----------

